# jtextarea -> ganze zeile auswählen



## anti43 (11. Feb 2007)

wie kann ich denn eine ganze zeile in einer textarea auswählen? also wenn man reinklickt soll gleich die ganze textzeile angewählt sein.
eigentlich müsste es ja mit  select(int selectionStart, int selectionEnd) gehn, aber wie kann ich denn den textanfang und das textende zeilenweise rausfinden, irgendwie schanll ich das nicht.


danke für die hilfe!!


----------



## André Uhres (11. Feb 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=137995#137995


----------



## anti43 (11. Feb 2007)

hmn also das selectieren is ja  nicht das problem., sondern eher rauszufinden welche zeile angewählt wurde..

also mein ansatz wäre

jTextArea1.select(jTextArea1.getLineStartOffset(UND HIER MÜSSTE DIE ZEILE   REIN),jTextArea1.getLineEndOffset(HIER AUCH));

leider find ich nichts zum zeilenausgeben. getSelectionStart() geht leider nicht ;-(


----------



## anti43 (11. Feb 2007)

:lol:  :lol: 
die jTextareas machen das ganz von alleine  :applaus: , die ganze zeile auf doppelklick auswählen.. oh mann


----------



## anti43 (15. Feb 2007)

.. aber.. wie bekomm ich das hin, dass die zeile schon beim einfach klick markiert ist ???


----------



## André Uhres (23. Feb 2007)

anti43 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich denn eine ganze zeile in einer textarea auswählen?
> also wenn man reinklickt soll gleich die ganze textzeile angewählt sein..




```
...
    Action selectLine;
...
        selectLine = getAction(DefaultEditorKit.selectLineAction);
...
    private Action getAction(String name) {
        Action action = null;
        Action[] actions = textArea.getActions();
        for (int i = 0; i < actions.length; i++) {
            if (name.equals( actions[i].getValue(Action.NAME).toString() ) ) {
                action = actions[i];
                break;
            }
        }
        return action;
    }
    public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
        if ( SwingUtilities.isLeftMouseButton(e)  && e.getClickCount() == 1) {
            selectLine.actionPerformed( null );
        }
    }
...
```


----------

